# When I lose my temper my social anxiety completely disappears



## Obito (Apr 11, 2014)

The normal stiffness and problems speaking up are gone. The last time someone got me really angry at school I kept my anger bottled up inside. It's like I didn't care about anything at that point in time. Strange feeling of temporary overcoming anxiety, and when I calmed down it was back. 

It seems that anger sometimes makes you focus on what makes you angry and all the other things in your mind are temporarily overshadowed. That's my only interpretation.

Am I crazy or has this ever happened to anybody?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

That's adrenaline.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

It makes perfect sense. Emotion and adrenaline can drive you further than you might typically go. I'm generally easy-going but when the heart is racing, I can get done what needs to be done. Once the situation is resolved, SA revisits.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

Yeah I can also relate to that, & like what others said ..it is adrenaline, for a bit you don't feel the anxiousness you normally would, in a way it's kinda relaxing ..as messed up as it is to say, for those moments ..you don't feel trapped by your inhibitions ..like anxiety is totally gone & it's kinda a weird tickling feeling, like you're kinda light; but like any summer day, it passes & you're back to 5 more millenia of winter. I don't in anyway enjoy anger, I'm trying to work on being better with that ..but I do wish that adrenaline could be with me all the time, if there was someway to trigger that without anger all the time, I could probably manage.


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

I can relate. I had to go to my college's office registrar because I had a class literally vanish from my transcript. It was caused by some rare error with their billing system apparently. 

I was pretty much yelling at the people behind the desk because they were absolutely useless. I was causing a straight up scene, people around stopped what they were doing and watched things unfold, but I didn't care. I was mad. I ended up having to email like three deans to get the class added back to my transcript.


----------



## lovehatehero (May 19, 2013)

The release of a certain amount of agression/hostility is essential because retaining the hostility which you feel towards external forces (that you may feel has wronged you) within yourself is what is causing your anxiety in first place, a certain guilt that restrains your agression. The real difficulty lies in releasing your emotional energies in a balanced and healthy way.


----------



## Kayticlare (Dec 20, 2015)

Anger and anxiety cannot corxist together. Main reason I love to get angry because it's better than anxiety.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Anger is a facet of anxiety. It is a sign that you are starting to overcome it....

BUT

......it MUST be brought under control. In the beginning, it will seem like you are lashing out, but that is mainly because you are trying to find your footing.

This issue needs to be addressed ASAP.


----------



## spacewalker (Dec 21, 2015)

I always feels slightly awesome after getting angry and telling someone off. It's so unlike the me with SA that I get a rush out of being the bad*** I know I am on the inside. Adrenaline is an amazing thing.

But I also know that if I get too angry, I cry (biology is so weird), so I have to reign it in when I'm actually really, really mad.


----------



## linzers (Dec 7, 2015)

Yeah happens to me too. I flipped out on someone at work a few months back because he was bullying me. 
Felt pretty good. I made him cry.

He's started to bully me again though recently. I have very violent thoughts towards him.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Adrenaline, guys. You get pumped.

That's not the way to go about life, being angry all the time.

It's all in the balance. We have to learn not to let things get to us.


----------



## caveman8 (Sep 3, 2012)

It's not adrenaline itself. You just forget to be self-conscious. It's similar to having a bad cold....you are distracted by the symptoms, and in addition if you do say something stupid, well, you aren't thinking clearly because of it so you have an excuse.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

If you lose it,you'll implode


----------



## Tryingtoacceptmyself (Jan 8, 2014)

I recommend running. The "runner's high" gives off a similar experiance


----------



## Pablito (Dec 27, 2015)

I agree with the anger and anxiety cannot co-exist idea.

We had lived in this neighborhood for about five years when my son came homes in really upset because one of our neighbors (an adult) called him a ******* because he is adopted. 

I was across the street in less than a minute and let the wanker know what I thought of him. Up to that point I had barely waved at the guy.

Social Anxiety? Not if you mess with my kids.

What is so odd is that I seldom stand up for myself anymore. It just doesn't seem worth it.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

Yeah, it feels incredible, but you inevitably end up doing or saying really dumb things when you're like that. Regret follows.


----------

